# PLC Bausteine für Danfoss FC302



## bike (12 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

jetzt darf? ich oben angeführten FU programmieren und Inbetrieb nehmen.

Für SEW gibt z.B so schöne fertige Bausteine, bei Danfoss finde ich da nichts.
Ich habe eine Beschreibung für einen FB50, der angeblich auf der Seite von Danfoss zum Herunterladen stehen soll, gefunden.
Doch entweder ist drt Baustein nicht mehr aktuell oder ich bin zu doof diesen zu finden.

Kennt bzw. hat jemand einen FB mit dem ich den FU starten und entsprechende Werte vorgeben kann?
Habe eigentlich keinen echten Nerv das Rad neu erfinden, wenn es sich schon dreht.

Danke vorab

bike

P.S: das Dokument, in dem der FB50 erwähnt wird, habe ich zur Info angehängt


----------



## M_K (12 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

hier findest Du einige Informationen und Beispiele:

http://www.danfoss.com/Germany/BusinessAreas/DrivesSolutions/Profibus/Profibus+Files.htm


Grüße
Michael


----------



## bike (12 Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.
Doch ist es leider nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage nach dem FB50
Ich bestimmt bei danfoss mehrer Stunden schon gesucht bevor ich die Frage hier stelle.


bike


----------



## M_K (12 Dezember 2010)

Kann es sein, dass der FB50 in dem Beispielprojekt ist?

Mein Kollege, der schon öfters was mit Danfoss gemacht hat, behauptet das zumindest.


----------



## bike (12 Dezember 2010)

M_K schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der FB50 in dem Beispielprojekt ist?
> 
> Mein Kollege, der schon öfters was mit Danfoss gemacht hat, behauptet das zumindest.



Kann mir dein Kollege die Bausteine zuschicken?
Denn ich finde diese nicht.

danke


bike


----------



## Toki0604 (18 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Bike,

ist ein uralter Thread, aber ich könnte derzeit einen Baustein für Danfoss FC302 gebrauchen ...
Gerne in TIA aber als Vorlage auch fast genauso gerne Step7.
Die spärlichen Beschreibungen in den PDF von Danfoss bringen mich gerade nicht weiter.

Danke, Gruß
Toki


----------



## Panzerknacker (23 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Toki,

ist deine Anfrage noch aktuell?
Wir haben hier vor ein paar Monaten nen Baustein für den FC302 geschrieben.
Denk kannst du haben wenn du magst.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Toki0604 (28 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Matthias,

natürlich gerne! Ich habe mittlerweile natürlich selber auch schon daran rumgebastelt, aber ich habe keine Hardware zum Testen.
Deshalb ist mit jeder Baustein recht mit dem ich vergleichen kann oder welcher sogar praktisch schon getestet ist.
In welchem Programm hast du den Baustein? Step7 oder TIA?

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Toki0604 (13 November 2018)

Wie schaut es aus Matthias? Kannst du mir den Baustein schicken?
Hoffe nicht das deine PN im Spam gelandet ist ...

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Panzerknacker (15 November 2018)

Hey Toki,

sorry, ich hab es total verpeilt. Wollte dir das von der Arbeit aus hochladen bzw. antworten, aber unsere IT blockt recht viel und danach hab ich es vergessen! :shock:

Ich hab nix gefunden wo ich das Programm hier anfügen kann, du bekommst gleich ne Mail.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## volker (15 November 2018)

geh auf antworten und dann auf erweitert. dann gibts weiter unten "anhänge verwalten"
dort kannst du eine datei hochladen


----------



## Panzerknacker (15 November 2018)

So Toki,

dank Volker kann ich es doch hier hochladen.

Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Toki0604 (19 November 2018)

Hi Matthias,
danke für den Baustein. Der Baustein regelt allerdings "nur" die Kommunikation. Die Ansteuerung an sich schreibst du über einen anderen Baustein in den DB.
Kommunikation via AR1 + AR2 mag das TIA V15 nicht mehr so gerne leiden glaub ich ;-)
Funktionell habe ich das aber ähnlich gestaltet. 
Ich würde meinen Baustein gerne erst testen bevor ich den hier hochlade.
Ich habe PPO Typ 6 gewählt und verzichte auf SFC14 + SFC15 da die Datenlänge im Doppelwort auch ohne SFC konsistent sein dürfte.
Das Schreiben des Steuerwortes habe ich auch in den FB integriert.
Mal schauen, ich poste wenn ich neue Erkenntnisse habe.

Gruß, Toki


----------



## pramkies (14 März 2019)

Hi Matthias,

Ich bin aktuell auch daran, ein FB in TIA 15.1 für den Danfoss fc302 zu programmieren. Dabei bin ich hier auf dem Beitrag gestoßen.
Bin ziemlich interessiert wie deine Lösung ausgegangen ist. PPO Typ6 ? 

Gruß


----------



## magus111 (30 März 2019)

Hallo 

ich habe das seiner Zeit mit SCL gemacht.
Einmal kann man das STW direkt anlegen eimal hat man einen einfachen Modus.




Den PPOTypen kann man beimir einstellen bin aber mit den Daten die da kommen noch nicht vertig


----------



## hein86 (15 Juli 2019)

Hallo Toki,

ich bin grad an einem Projekt mit Danfoss FC302 Umrichtern am Profinet.
Da wäre dein Baustein ein willkommene Hilfe, dann müsste ich das nicht
auch noch erfinden.
Ist es möglich den Baustein zu bekommen?
Danke, Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## SPS-Pascal (15 Juli 2019)

Hallo Jürgen,
Welche Ansprüche hast du an den Baustein und mit welcher Entwicklungsumgebung programmierst du?

Gruss Pascal


----------



## hein86 (16 Juli 2019)

Hallo Pascal,
die Ansprüche sind nicht so hoch. Der Baustein sollte den Umrichter ein/ausschalten, ggf. Hand/Automatikvorwahl, eine Drehzahl (zwei? Hand/Auto) muss vorgegeben werden,
Ausgang: Zustandsmeldung, Fehlernummer, Istwertausgabe. Das mit der Betriebsart ist nicht zwingend, da kann ich auch einen Baustein vorschalten, der dann die verschiedenen Drehzahlen durchschaltet und Betriebsmodi verwaltet.
Aktuell soll noch mit TIA V14 gearbeitet werden, wird aber eventuell auf V15 hochgerüstet.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Toki0604 (17 Juli 2019)

Hallo Hein,

ich habe eine Bibliothek aus TIA V15 angehangen mit dem Baustein.
Schau mal ob der Baustein für dich passt.

Gruß, Toki


----------



## hein86 (17 Juli 2019)

Hallo Toki,

herzlichen Dank für die Bibliothek. 
Ich hab mir den Baustein mal angesehen und denke der passt so für das was ich brauche.
Info: Bei der Deklaration der Eingänge sind zwei Kommentare vertauscht (Drive_Reverse und Drive_Reset).
Danke, Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## hein86 (17 Juli 2019)

Hallo Toki,

ich hab den Baustein mal in ein Projekt eingefügt und übersetzt, dabei kam dann die Fehlermeldung, dass Datentyp FC-Profil ZSW 
und FC-Profil STW nicht mehr existiert. Hab´s in der Bibliothek nicht gefunden (kann auch an mir liegen).
Kannst du mir die Datentypen noch schicken?
Danke
Jürgen


----------



## Toki0604 (29 September 2019)

Hallo Hein86,

ich muss zugeben das ich deinen Beitrag "übersehen" habe. Sorry!
Bin gerade zufällig darüber gestolpert und habe es mit einem neu angelegten TIA Projekt getestet.
Habe damit die selbe Fehlermeldung bekommen. Versuche nächste Tage die Profile hoch zu laden.
Habe gerade keinen Zugriff darauf.

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Supermario73 (8 November 2019)

Hi Toki0604
Wäre super wenn die Struktur auch noch in die Bib ziehen könntest, oder kannst den Inhalt dieser Struktur hier posten? Wäre super den ich könnte den Baustein auch gut gebrauchen. Besten Dank!


----------



## Supermario73 (11 November 2019)

Habs gefunden.
Die Struktur lautet für:
FC-Profil STW:

JOGBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseRampe1_Rampe2BoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseDaten_gueltigBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseRelais_01BoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseRelais_02BoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseParametersatz_LSBBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseParametersatz_MSBBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseReversierungBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseFestsollwert_LSBBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseFestsollwert_MSBBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseRampe_DCBremseBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseMotorfreilaufBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseSchnellstop_RampeBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalsef_SpeichernBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseStartBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseResetBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalse


FC-Profil ZSW:

Drehzahl_SollwertBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseBussteuerungBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalsef_Grenze_OKBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseBetriebBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseFU_OKBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseU_OKBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseM_OKBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseT_OKBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseVLT_ReglerBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseFU_bereitBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseMotorfreilaufBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseAbschaltungBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseFehlerBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseReserviertBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseAbschaltblockierungBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalseWarnungBoolfalseFalseFalseFalseFalse


----------



## lexi014 (31 August 2020)

Hallo, 

ich bekomme die Bibliothek nicht in V15 geladen. 
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 August 2020)

Meine Glaskugel ist kaputt,

kommt eine Fehlermeldung..... ?
Was für eine Version hast du genau? ( V15, V15.1, Basic..... )


----------



## lexi014 (31 August 2020)

Hallo,
ich bekomme die Bibliothek nicht in V15 geladen
Gruß


----------



## lexi014 (31 August 2020)

Sorry, 
V15.1 
Die Zip Datei hat das Format zal15
Wie bekomme ich die ins Programm?

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 August 2020)

Öffnen älterer Bibliotheken in V15.1 wird hier beschrieben:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...nen-bearbeiten-und-hochrüsten-?dti=0&lc=de-CH


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 August 2020)

Evtl ist da ein KnowHow Schutz drauf, dann geht es nicht. Ist in dem FAQ beschrieben


----------



## _Fabio_ (16 August 2021)

Hallo,
Wie kann ich die Bibliothek in mein Programm hinzufügen ?
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 August 2021)

_Fabio_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wie kann ich die Bibliothek in mein Programm hinzufügen ?
> Gruß


Wie wäre es mit mehr Angaben?
Wo möchtest du sie denn einfügen? S7-Classic, TIA? V13, V15, V15.1..........

in #29 ist beschrieben wie so etwas funktioniert


----------



## _Fabio_ (16 August 2021)

Danke dir hab die #29 übersehen.
Gruß


----------

